# Lock and Dam WB



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*WD Fishing and myself, made the trek up to the Lock and Dam, this morning. We didn't leave 'til late but ended up with 17 White Bass, and one 5lb. Carp. Many throwbacks, and it was an excellent adventure, of hill climbing, and fishing, all in one. LOL Those of you that have been there, know what I'm talking about. LOL *


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice catch T bone the weather looks great, the lockn dam is alot better if you have a boat. It sounds like you got some exersize, great report. I can't wait to get home and get on some fish.


----------



## WDFishing (Feb 20, 2010)

Was a Good Trip! Long Drive but Good Trip! 
Sure a lot better than working! :dance: 
It was Lots of Catching and not much of Fishing! :cheers:


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Sounds like a pretty good day. Glad you two enjoyed it.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Tbone-send pics of the tram!

Those fish look awful dry. Did you hang them on a branch or did it just take you that long to get back up the hill?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Gofish2day said:


> Tbone-send pics of the tram!
> 
> Those fish look awful dry. Did you hang them on a branch or did it just take you that long to get back up the hill?


 Ha HA HA I'm old, but you're not that far behind me, and not near as good lookin' lol


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

I love that tram. An engineering marvel.
GoneFish'n:rybka:
Charlie


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good catch guys. I just like it up there, the fish, the river and the woods. I guess anything relating to your youth has a strong pull to it.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Good catch, its good to see the L&D still putting out pretty good whites. Its been a good while since I've been there, the pics bring back a lot of good memories. First place I ever limited out on white bass, knees and joints to bad to handle the hill now.:rotfl:


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Where is this lock and dam?


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't care if I do meet the minimum height requirement, I'm not riding that roller coaster.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

East of Centerville, I think hwy 7, approx. 20 miles where it crosses the Trinity River. On your map, its probably closer to Crocket.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

You don't ride the tram. its the only way you can lower your small boat down to the river.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes sir, I was only kidding around about the tram looking like a primitive amusement park ride.


----------



## inshore12 (Jul 7, 2010)

Is this like the locks in wallisville


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I think it is, they were going to lock and dam the Trinity river all the way to Dallas, only two got built before they ran out of $.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Shadslinger, I remember seeing that one time on public television about the lock and dam. Good thing they didn't finish it, otherwise products would of gotten shipped to Dallas and taken a truck ride back to Houston. Thank goodness for the Ports of Galveston and Houston.


----------



## AlaskaTex (Mar 9, 2006)

There is a good write up on Lock and Dam Marina's web site about the history of the locks.

http://www.lockndammarina.com/index.php?page_name=History&page_id=7&page_type=Content&id=1

AT


----------

